# In Java Applets drucken



## ifgeggeson (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich bin neu hier auch meine Java Kentnisse sind noch beschränkt. Ich möchte in meinem Java-Applet eine Druck Funtion einfügen. Es soll ein im paint Component gezeichneter Graph ausgedruckt weden können. Ich habe bemerkt dass der Java Security Manager die Druckfunktion in Java Applets jedoch blockiert und diese Berechtigung zuerst erfragt werden muss. Ich habe mich schon auf diverse Websites informiert, leider ohne zufriedenstellenes Ergebniss. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jan 2010)

Das Applet muss möglicherweise signiert werden.
Dazu findest du in der FAQ Hilfe: http://www.java-forum.org/applets/16717-applets-webstart-anwendungen-signieren.html


----------



## ifgeggeson (14. Jan 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe eine Jar Datei (wie Link erzeugt). Leider kann ich dies Datie nicht öffnen. Mein Computer gibt mit eine Fehlermeldung aus dass er die main-class Datei nicht öffnen kann.

Habe ich die class Datei eventuell falsch integriert?
jar cfmv Mathematische_Funktionen.jar manifest.mf Mathematische_Funktionen.class

Muss im HTML-Tag (code=) der vollständige Pfad angegeben werden?


----------

